# Shaving with straight razor?? Newbie Help



## oivind_dahle

Hi

I think I want to try how to shave with a straight razor, but need some help.

First off: what kind of equipment do I need?
Im on a budget here. Where do I buy it? Ebay?

Does anyone have links to videos how to get started?


----------



## JBroida

i'm kind of in the same boat... want to get a good basic setup... would love to hear from some of you guys.

(thanks oivind for starting this thread)


----------



## kalaeb

oivind_dahle said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I want to try how to shave with a straight razor, but need some help.
> 
> First off: what kind of equipment do I need?
> Im on a budget here. Where do I buy it? Ebay?
> 
> Does anyone have links to videos how to get started?



You must be one hairy lesbain!oke1:


----------



## jm2hill

I absolutely love it. Just started a few weeks ago.

I have two razors. One from "Straight Razor Design". A nice starter set but pricier, nice razors.

The other razor I have is from Larry at whippeddog. com: pick up a "sight unseen razor and strop" for 48 bucks and add 10 for another strop because you'll probably nick the first one.

The razor from Larry will be shave ready and it'll be decent quality.

Next step is to go to local pharmacy and get a boar brush (omega) and (proraso) soap for about 20 dollars. (there are plenty other soaps and brushes but these are good learners). 

Only other thing to do is order the art of straight razor shaving by Lynn Abrams. (it can be ordered from "Straight Razor Design"). 

Total Cost:

Sight Unseen: 48
Extra Strop: 10
Brush and Soap: 20
DVD: 20

About 100 dollars for a decent start up kit!

Edit: Another thing that is recommended is to have at least a two razor rotation when you're learning. I'm sure most of you will learn to hone your own razor -- but until you can actually get a razor shave ready, you'll want another one to shave with... there will be less blood that way .


----------



## Twistington

kalaeb said:


> You must be one hairy lesbain!oke1:



Can't you see "his" avatar? 


And for the record : http://www.sadanduseless.com/2011/11/beards/


----------



## WillC

I've been shaving with nothing else but a Straight for a year or so now. Your off to a good start as you've got lots of hones, (certainly Jon) strops etc. My advice would be to get a good old well known good shaving razor which has been made shave ready, or at the very least has been in recent service, with as even hone wear as possible. I bought several old razors and a brand new Stolligen, The New one is virtually impossible to get a smooth shave with, despite being more than appropriately sharp. Start with something either 5/8 or 6/8, rounded end, flat and easy to hone and go from there. I have since developed a taste for smiling wedge shaped razors, but there is more of a learning curve to getting a smooth shave and honing them.
Ebay is ok if your on a budget, but look in the classifieds of SRP and getting something tried and tested would be good.
My best shaving Razors are my 2 Spikusons, not popular for some reason, but mine are just so reliably good and hold the best edge.
My Kropp, although the bevel will never be too even, its a great shave,
Gong , (stolligen) Good reliable razor
My favoirates are my pair of smiling Wedge James Johnsons in cast sheffield steel, they hold the best edge of any Sheffield Raror i've tried and are a pleasure to use, if a bit of a learning curve with a heavy Razor.
I've made one too, and it shaves pretty good, but its still a working progress Atm.
Have Fun, its a great way to give yourself some male pampering and still feel manly.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I think most addicts here will have plenty of stuff needed to shave their face. If you can sharpen a knife to to that absurd, hair popping sharp, and it'll keep that edge, it'll shave. The amazing thing is just how destructive on an edge shaving a face is. I used to shave with my pocket knife(154cm) and it would get noticeably duller by the time I got to my upper lip.

I am lucky that my father has a nice set of straights he never uses, and I am currently refurbing them. Just me an a pile of C.V. Heljestrands, a Double Duck, and 2 Fritz Bracht Dovos. StraightRazorPlace is a great forum(period) but is a wealth of well-organized information put together by obsessives just like us.


----------



## mainaman

I would not go to e-bay for a first timer with razors.
just grab a basic Dovo set up from SRD and then go from there.

WARNING
razors are extremely addictive, people develop huge acquisition disorders for razors, strops, stones, brushes, creams/soaps, aftershaves.

Gear resource for the information is 
http://straightrazorplace.com/forum.php


----------



## l r harner

as bad as it sounds i would not get one on the cheap from ebay 
at the least get one that was rehabed 

and yes while you have the hones there is a bit diffreent way about making a razor truley ready to shave 

one more thing on at least one razor i have seen "lather well shave well " these are good words to heed as prep can make all the differeence in how smooth the shave goes 

as far as soap i like mamabear and at around 10$ a tub that would take you over a year of daily use to use up


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

oivind_dahle said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I want to try how to shave with a straight razor, but need some help.
> 
> First off: what kind of equipment do I need?
> Im on a budget here. Where do I buy it? Ebay?
> 
> Does anyone have links to videos how to get started?





JBroida said:


> i'm kind of in the same boat... want to get a good basic setup... would love to hear from some of you guys.
> 
> (thanks oivind for starting this thread)



I've been shaving with a straight since July, so I'm not the most experienced guy here. If I make a misstatement, I invite any of the forum members with more experience to jump in (DwarvenChef, mainaman and Jim, just to name three).

First, you need what is termed a "shave ready" razor, one that has been honed by someone with excellent skills. Most razors don't come from the factory with a "shave ready" edge. This removes one variable from your learning experience. It also gives you a reference for when your razor starts needing honing several weeks down the line. If you are counting pennies, then a "vintage" razor from Larry of Whipped Dog is a good idea. If you'd rather a new razor, then an entry level Dovo from The Superior Shave, Classic Shaving or Straight Razor Designs is what you're looking for. I'd recommend a round point to start with, as it is more "newbie friendly". A sharp spike point can be hard to keep track of while you are learning and may lead to a nick or cut. Please do not buy your first razor from eBay. I can guarantee you that it will not be "shave ready".

http://whippeddog.com/
http://thesuperiorshave.com/
http://www.classicshaving.com/Home.html
http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/

Second, you need a brush and shaving cream or soap. Brushes are made from badger hair, boar bristle or synthetic bristles. Pick any one you like. Badger and synthetic brushes don't require any break in period, while a boar brush will soften over a period of weeks. No need to spend more than $20 - 25 on a brush to start out. Soaps and creams will be according to your preference in fragrance. Proraso is a good cream to start with if you like menthol. Cella is good if you like an almond fragrance. I like Speick, a German brand that has a lavender scent. Not much of the fragrance will stay on your face after you rinse, it just adds to the sensory experience of shaving.

Third, you need a strop. Most of the strops made for razors are hanging strops, but paddle strops are also available. A 2" or 2.5" wide hanging strop is considered "standard", but a 3" strop is nice because the entire edge of the razor fits on the strop surface and you need not be concerned with moving the razor during the stropping stroke to hit the entire edge. If you have an unloaded leather strop from Dave, it can be pressed into service for razors. Stefan (mainaman) has a great thread on SRP about making paddle strops:

http://straightrazorplace.com/workshop/75382-making-paddle-strop-tutorial.html

Razor, brush, soap/cream and strop. That's all you need to get started.

Øivind, since you are not in the US, I'd suggest that you take a look at The Superior Shave for your equipment. Jarrod is a shaving enthusiast and reminds me a lot of Jon and JKI. His international shipping charges are clearly marked. I've bought a bunch of stuff from him and never had a problem. 

http://thesuperiorshave.com/

Jon, since you're in California, you have the opportunity to visit a "brick and mortar" store like Classic Shaving in Palm Springs (http://www.classicshaving.com/themensroom.html). 

I'd suggest that you "lurk" at Badger & Blade and Straight Razor Place to get much more information. 

http://www.badgerandblade.com/
http://straightrazorplace.com/content/


----------



## DwarvenChef

When starting out it is best to get razors that are shave ready, it just saves you time and frustration at getting started. However some of you may be like me and don't listen or follow advice as closely as one should... or just impatient to get into it lol. My first razors where ebite specials and I worked on them for a long time only to find I was comming up short. Sure my knife sharpening skills helped me greatly at learning to hone a razor but that was only the begining of the whole learning curve for honing. Once I got a truely shave ready razor I was able to see the difference between my work and where it needed to be. I quickly was able to get my blades where I wanted them. That is why we always suggest getting shave ready razors first, so you know where a blade needs to be and how it feels when shaving.

Once you have gotten used to shaveing with a straight and you start working on your own edges, as I'm sure most of you will, you will basicly start all over again... Straight Razor shaving is not only a life style but an art in the sense that there is no one way to do it all. Everyone is different and how they shave, hone and choose equipment is all different. You will start noticing that your attracted to different aspects of shaving and you'll notice the slight variations in all the equipment. These things are not important when starting but will later when you have it figured out. 

One such example is in finishing stones or the use a pastes and such on leather. You will notice a distinct difference between a shave off Cr02 vs diamond paste, natural stones and synthetic stones. None of these are right or wrong, it's personal preference... Remember that "Art" thing I mentioned  

I'm hoplesly addicted to vintage blades, I only own 1 "new" razor, all the rest are vintage blades and most came off ebite or antique shops. Buying these kinds of razors is problematic at best as you never really know what your getting till you get it home and work with it. Antique shops are the best places to get your hands on a blade before you buy and this cuts down the risk. However you still have to know allot about what you buying to or your going to buy allot of paint scrapers... And there is just to much info needed to know for me to list here.

Lynn's DVD is really the best "insurance" you can get for starting out. Lynn goes over just about everything you need to know when starting out... but watch out for the part about his collection... most people who suffer from RAD caught it at this point in the dvd  

There is much good info already posted above, and with Rick's links you should be able to get an idea of what you need to start. 

Aslo if you would like to PM me with questions, feel free  I've been shaving and maintaining my own razors for about 7 years now and have more than I can count, but not more than many lol. My collection is 99% user only razors.


----------



## JMJones

I shave with a straight razor but started out with a shavette from ebay for like ten dollars including shipping. It is a straight razor with replacable blades. I used it for a month or so and decided I was interested enough to take the plunge and get a straight.


----------



## Lefty

This is freaky timing. I've been badgering Rick about straights ever since about August, and now, with me needing a smooth as possible face for my SCBA, I'm about to take the plunge. Rick and I were talking just last night about my first steps to a smoother face and a sharp addict's dream.


----------



## The hekler

I can't recommend SRP enough it is a great source of info and a great bunch of guys. Actually the guys over there recommended this fine forum when I started to get into kitchen knives. I would buy from straight razor designs or the classifieds on SRP for an initial set up then you can start gambling with flea markets and eBay. It certainly takes time to become proficient but it is well worth the effort.


----------



## jm2hill

DwarvenChef said:


> Lynn's DVD is really the best "insurance" you can get for starting out. Lynn goes over just about everything you need to know when starting out... but watch out for the part about his collection... most people who suffer from RAD caught it at this point in the dvd



1) I skipped "Lynn's Collection" on the DVD so I wouldn't get too addicted. I do find myself looking at stuff on ebay every couple days.

2) I think this is a must for everyone. Get Lynn's DVD. He goes through just about everything.
The first time I used my "Emil Voos" (from whippeddog) I dropped it and had a nice small chip in the bottom. I would have been lost without the DVD. Lynn talked about chip repair, then sharpening and finishing. It still took me about 4 hours to fix, but its now "shave ready" and close to my "Dovo" from Lynn. 

Had my best ever shave today - not BBS - but its well on its way to getting there!


----------



## Lefty

Alright, I'm hooked! I have a razor coming, got the soap, figuring out which brush is good for me and I'm already thinking about how to put new scales on a straight razor. Oh yeah, I'm looking at strops too.
Thanks Rick


----------



## jm2hill

Lefty said:


> Alright, I'm hooked! I have a razor coming, got the soap, figuring out which brush is good for me and I'm already thinking about how to put new scales on a straight razor. Oh yeah, I'm looking at strops too.
> Thanks Rick



That slab of Cocobolo is gonna make some killer scales!

What razor did you get?


----------



## Lefty

I have a Böker King Cutter coming my way.  It was recommended and I've read nothing but great reviews on it. Now I need to talk my boy Pierre into making straights!


----------



## jm2hill

Lefty said:


> I have a Böker King Cutter coming my way.  It was recommended and I've read nothing but great reviews on it. Now I need to talk my boy Pierre into making straights!



When Pierre gets done with my knife you can start that conversation! No need to make a busy man even busier . Although with Pierre's handle work I think a straight from him would be killer.

Congrats on the straight. Most Boker's get great reviews. Now starts the learning process / bleeding / feeling great.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Some links to lynne dvd and not at least what you guys buy would be nice.
Im starting up after xmas, cause now its to much pressure on work 

Need to know where you buy and what you buy


----------



## jm2hill

IMHO for a good starter kit: 


DVD (must buy): http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...he-world-of-straight-razor-shaving-dvd-p-1245
shipping may show up as expensive on their website..shoot them an email and I'm sure they can bring the price down

Razor and Strop Kit + Extra strop: http://whippeddog.com/straightrazors/view/sight-unseen-deal
If you do want this one - shoot Larry an email that you want it and he'll tell you where to paypal the money

Brush and Soap from local pharmacy.

Second razor from classifieds at: straightrazorplace.com (make sure the seller is selling it shave ready and is trusted)

This is the cheapest safest possible option I can think of.

More expensive (easy solution):

Buy a shaving kit from: http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/straight-razor-wet-shaving-sets

All shave ready - all of them come with everything you need.


----------



## JMJones

Straight razor shaving became way easier and much less bloody when I realized that you need to use very very light pressure with the blade on your face. A couple of the first mornings my face was on fire driving to work, now I get a smooth, irritation free shave in a few minutes. 

I also started to get better shaves when I added some glycerin to the shave mug and made sure I was getting enough water into the lather. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lefty

That might be a helpful tip. Thanks Jonesy! I have to be honest, I currently don't use after shave, just a glycerin based hand cream. If I go with anything else, my face turns to sandpaper.


----------



## The hekler

Fitjar makes some excellent soaps and being in Norway it shipping should be cheap, they also have some shave products mostly rebranded their-issard which is also great. I bought from them before they started dealing with distributers on thus side of the pond and was supremely satisfied by their customer service: 
http://www.fitjarsoapinternational.com/ 
this is their international site I believe they have a Norway specific site too.


----------



## JBroida

so, a set like this would be a good way to start for me?

http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-5-8-straight-razor-set


----------



## Dave Martell

If you're on the fence you have to give straight shaving a try - it's ubermanliness. :cool2:

I've never turned back since I started a few years ago. I use DE's as well to mix it up but I'm a straight razor junkie for the most part. I've scored most of mine at flea markets and antique stores. Ebay is a real gamble even for someone who knows what to look for, I'd advise against hunting that ground. Once you get used to the way the profiles look and learn some of the common problems you can really find some great deals if you go looking locally. I happen to like wasting an afternoon in antique shops so for me hunting for straights while I'm there is easy. My favorites are 1860's(ish) razors from Sheffield with Wade & Butcher being my ultimate finds. I like them big and extra hollow ground. :drool:

Yeah straight shaving is the sh*t. Screw that 10 bladed plastic cartridge and goop-in-a-can crap. Take the time to learn it and you'll be much better off forever.


----------



## l r harner

i think im going to be making a few 8/8s in xhp might be half wedge and half full hollow but they are not for the beginner


----------



## The hekler

JBroida said:


> so, a set like this would be a good way to start for me?
> 
> http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-5-8-straight-razor-set



I would upgrade to the 3" strop but yeah thats a great starter. The 3" makes it so you don't need to draw the razor at an angle across the strop which makes it quite a bit easier.


----------



## jm2hill

JBroida said:


> so, a set like this would be a good way to start for me?
> 
> http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-5-8-straight-razor-set



That would be a great starter set. Getting a shave ready razor from Lynn will tell you what an edge needs to feel like. 

Then you can pick up a second one and try as hard as you might to get the same edge on that. 

I got a similar set and I love it. (+ ordering for the holidays will grant you free honing for life -- which shouldn't be too much of a perk for you, but its always nice.)

Only upgrades I would make to that set is get a 3in strop rather than 2in. Makes learning a bit easier.

Make sure to get the DVD too - I can't stress that enough -- Some of it will be more simple for knuts like us (he talks about what type of stones you can buy and powders/sprays you can use) but in terms of shaving and honing information its great.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

JBroida said:


> so, a set like this would be a good way to start for me?
> 
> http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-5-8-straight-razor-set



Yes, it would, but I think you have a tough beard, right? If that's the case, I would recommend getting a half-hollow grind. A half-hollow grind should "mow" through those whiskers a bit easier than a full-hollow would.

In either case, an upgrade to a 3" strop will make stropping easier - you won't have to use an "x" stroke to hit all of the edge as you need to with a narrower strop.

If you want to try a number of different creams, aftershaves and colognes without buying the full size, here are some links to sampler packs:

Truefitt & Hill

https://www.truefittandhill.com/detail_10106__37.html

Geo F Trumper

http://www.trumpers.com/product_detail.cfm?ProductID=111547656


----------



## mainaman

Lefty said:


> That might be a helpful tip. Thanks Jonesy! I have to be honest, I currently don't use after shave, just a glycerin based hand cream. If I go with anything else, my face turns to sandpaper.


for what is worth I do not prep other than lathering and I rarely use after shaves and no irritations, good shaves come with experience.


----------



## mainaman

JBroida said:


> so, a set like this would be a good way to start for me?
> 
> http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-5-8-straight-razor-set


John thatis what I started with, but IMHO the 6/8 Best quality is a better shaver than the 5/8 version.


----------



## DwarvenChef

l r harner said:


> i think im going to be making a few 8/8s in xhp might be half wedge and half full hollow but they are not for the beginner



DOH!!!


----------



## tk59

mainaman said:


> John thatis what I started with, but IMHO the 6/8 Best quality is a better shaver than the 5/8 version.


How so? Someone else mentioned it too. How would a bigger blade make a better shaver?


----------



## Mike Davis

Ok i have spoken with Butch about getting into straight razors...But i have some dummy newb questions...
1: What does the 5/8, 6/8 and 8/8 mean?
2: What specialized equipment is required to sharpen/maintain?
3: Who here can fix me if i carve a cheek bone off?

I have looked pretty seriously into this, as i have a few antique Sheffield razors that a friend found at a garage sale for $.50 each.


----------



## mainaman

tk59 said:


> How so? Someone else mentioned it too. How would a bigger blade make a better shaver?


it just is, could be the geometry of the blade. I have honed multiple of each and found that I like the edges o nthe 6/8 much better than the 5/8


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Mike Davis said:


> Ok i have spoken with Butch about getting into straight razors...But i have some dummy newb questions...
> 1: What does the 5/8, 6/8 and 8/8 mean?



Width of the blade in inches - 5/8", 6/8" and 8/8" (one inch).



> 2: What specialized equipment is required to sharpen/maintain?



- Strop (usually a hanging, unpasted leather one).
- A stone (hone) of at least 8k or higher grit. The Norton 4k/8k combo is very popular.




> 3: Who here can fix me if i carve a cheek bone off?



Not likely to happen, unless you are shaving during an earthquake.



> I have looked pretty seriously into this, as i have a few antique Sheffield razors that a friend found at a garage sale for $.50 each.



Go look at the SRP wiki on honing. http://straightrazorplace.com/srpwiki/index.php/Category:Honing

When you're starting out, you may want to pay someone to hone one razor so you have a reference edge for the rest of them.


----------



## l r harner

the ease o Shaving wigh different size razors come down to smaller razors are harder to get a feel for angle and the big boys can be a bit harder to get at some places


----------



## mainaman

l r harner said:


> the ease o Shaving wigh different size razors come down to smaller razors are harder to get a feel for angle and the big boys can be a bit harder to get at some places


yep true that.
My sweet spot is 6/8 or 13/16, 5/8 is good too but a tad smaller than what I like, 7/8 also works but is a tad bigger for under the nose.


----------



## Cadillac J

What kind of steel is generally used in straight razors? I am looking at all inclusive sets of Dovo and Boker like in the link below:
http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-6-8-straight-razor-set


----------



## mainaman

Cadillac J said:


> What kind of steel is generally used in straight razors? I am looking at all inclusive sets of Dovo and Boker like in the link below:
> http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-6-8-straight-razor-set


there is no information as far as I know to what steel is used.
Custom makers use O1 , 1095 works too, Devin has made razors from AEB-L. I remember he made a few blades from various steels and they turned out very similar in performance.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Dovo, like many old Solinger manufacturers used often the so called "Silver Steel" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_steel). But there is really no sure way to tell. Except to ask Dovo.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I know Butch has made razors from both 52100 and CPM154, and has probably used other steels. Hart Steel makes theirs from O1. Charlie Lewis has made some in CPM154, 1084, 1095 and O1. Mastro Livi made some in ATS 34. Most makers just say "high carbon steel" or, as SeanRogerPierce said, "Silver Steel". Dovo, Henkels and some other makers have made Inox razors, but have not disclosed what stainless is used.


----------



## WillC

A couple of my best shaving razors are made of "Silver Steel" Its quite a broad term though, but I believe the good stuff was the sheffield stock, about 1.1%C a 0.4% chromium 0.4 manganese. Its widely available to me here in the uk but its hard to get a reliably good batch. Its not as pure as the japanese steels though sulphur wise. I would like to try some white or blue in a razor and silver steel if I could find some old sheffield stock.
Some of the sheffield made razors were really quite soft, maybe 58hrc. I'm pretty sure they didn't have less bushy beards back then.:laugh: They still give a great shave but I find I like to strop them in between passes. I'm sure its one of those things where steel choice is secondary to knowing its limitations and ht.
Some other best shavers are just named "cast steel" so who knows what they put in there, bit of cast iron for carbon, iron ore, contents of the scrap bin, basically wootz, seems to work though.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Is this totally stupid??

http://www.classicshaving.com/catalog/item/522940/286100.htm

Remember:

Im not even sure if Im comfortable with shaving this way. If I like it I might go for a full set with strop and things.
Any comments please

Cons and pros also


----------



## mainaman

oivind_dahle said:


> Is this totally stupid??
> 
> http://www.classicshaving.com/catalog/item/522940/286100.htm
> 
> Remember:
> 
> Im not even sure if Im comfortable with shaving this way. If I like it I might go for a full set with strop and things.
> Any comments please
> 
> Cons and pros also


not stupid but also not like a straight razor. I think you should start with basic strop and razor (Dovo) kit and go from there.
You can also get a cheaper razor from the classifieds of SRP, or Badger and blade.


----------



## l r harner

let me see if i can find a blade that didnt make the cut and a spare handle. if i can i might be able to send it out for you to give a shave or 3 a try


----------



## oivind_dahle

Thanks for info and thanks for offer l r harner, but I cannot accept that. Its most gentle gesture, but I will think about this shaving idea to over xmas.

Im so unsure that if I invest like 250-300 dollar into this (tax and shipping) it will be used as much as I imagine now...


----------



## oivind_dahle

Found this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIM0Coix6Gg

From this site: http://www.thiers-issard.co.uk/7-daysetcommissions.html



Im soooo unsure about this! I wear a suit to job and its a company policy to be newly shaved every day, however Im like a zombie in the morning. I need to have a fast shave using something like Gillete mach 4. This shave would be for weekends, but I don't know if I can defend that amount of money on something rarely used :S


----------



## DwarvenChef

oivind_dahle said:


> Thanks for info and thanks for offer l r harner, but I cannot accept that. Its most gentle gesture, but I will think about this shaving idea to over xmas.
> 
> Im so unsure that if I invest like 250-300 dollar into this (tax and shipping) it will be used as much as I imagine now...



Have you gotten Lynn's DVD yet? 

Straight shaving is a lifestyle change and should be thought about before diving in. I'm glad I jumped in though  as I figured if I stuck with it long enough it would grow on me. Once I had the honing down and was able to maintain my own blades I knew I was not going back to other shaving systems.

Not that my wife needs the finacial work up on all my hobbies (I bet she would love it though) but I worked out how much I spent in a year on dispoasble shaving systems and how much waste was produced because of them. All AD's removed, lol, shaving with a straight is a heck of alot cheaper in the long run. One year of not buying disposable junk paid for all my gear needed for a few razors stones and all. This equipment will last years, heck I'm using mostly 150+ year old razors that produce no new trash for the landfills. And for the past 2 years I have bought nothing shave related at all (to broke ) and could go on for years still.


----------



## jm2hill

Oivind, you could easily get the cost to about 100 getting a razor and strop from whippeddog and a brush and soap from the pharmacy. Nothing to fancy - Nothing to expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## rulesnut

Budget 100% Badger Brush
Budget good quality shaving soap
The Best Strop Money Can Buy


----------



## SpikeC

I use a Butcher Special that I got from the classifieds on the SRP, an Omega brush from thge grocery store, and soap from Walgreens. I have a large variety of stones, but now I mostly use a Shobudani Asaga and a translucent hard arky, stripped on a paddle strop that I found at a flea market. The combo works fine for me, the razor came "shave ready" but it shaves better now than when I got it. The razor was 40 bucks, the brush and soap wasn't much, the stop was 15, the rest I already had. Before I got the paddle I used the same strop that I used for knives, it worked fine but lived in the wrong room! You really don't have to spend a lot to get going!


----------



## DK chef

thanks for giving me another addiction now 

i ordered this one:
http://thesuperiorshave.com/Dovo_Straights_Pages/dovo_1226850_razor.html#sample 

together with a brush


----------



## stevenStefano

The idea of shaving with straights sounds awesome and a Dave says it is ubermanliness. The thing is, I barely have time to sharpen my work knives, I have very little free time. Does straight shaving take up a lot of time? Do the blades need much maintenance? In the UK it seems very popular, it is way easier to find razor strops hones and all that than it is for knives


----------



## jm2hill

stevenStefano said:


> The idea of shaving with straights sounds awesome and a Dave says it is ubermanliness. The thing is, I barely have time to sharpen my work knives, I have very little free time. Does straight shaving take up a lot of time? Do the blades need much maintenance? In the UK it seems very popular, it is way easier to find razor strops hones and all that than it is for knives



I think it will all depend on where you initially get your razor from, and the whiskers on your face.

If you get it from a good source, a touch up with some CO or diamond will be all you need in a couple of months. (you will be stropping before you use the razor every time however) and it is a longer shaving method then goop in a can and a mach 3, so you will need to take that into account for use every day.


----------



## JMJones

As jm2hill said it takes longer than a Mach 3 but it does not have to take alot longer. I can shave in about 4-5 minutes. Some guys on the razor forums report up to 45 minutes to shave but I think there is a line between taking your time and just messing around in the bathroom.


----------



## l r harner

since im a dirty knife maker and shower at night i hope out the shower and lather up then shave while my skins soft from the shower most the time its a matter of under 5 min and im finished that said i been doing it over 3 years now when i first started it was maybe twice thsat


----------



## zitangy

I beleive that a forum member Dwarfen chef has videoes on you tube as hi is much into it.

I bought from a retiring barber adn he sold be his 3 sets for a song as I was his regular customer. AS i am hardly a hairy guy, rarely used it back then. Even since I got into sharpening abt 7 yrs ago..and dicovered the naniwa 10k stones adn stropping on newspaper, didnt have any problem maintaining it. OUt of carelessness, it rusts as I tend to leave it in the toilet and failed to wipe it dry. I didnt appreciate the stones and leather strop that I bought in NY 20 yrs ago.

From the hairy critters, I heard that you will seriously save money as Gillette shavers adn foams are expensive. The best brushes are made of badgers hair ( silver tip) retailing abt usd40 and its large brush.


You can buy used reconditioned ones via Etsy.com cheaply to play with it. ( usd 30) and some vintage ones WHen you like it after got the hang of it . then its time to get a nice keepsake like form Devin or from Will C.. damascus type.. to keep for a lifetime....

I certainly had fun with it till today.. Its the full ritual when you are in the mood.. lathering of the soap, adn having a nice really clean shave and washing the brushes , wiping the soap bowl and cleaning and wiping the straight razor dry for the next shave...

have fun...


----------



## SpikeC

When I started using a straight I researched it on SRP and was a little put off by all the falderal involved. Then I thought about the generations of men who did this as a matter of course every day and got a lot more casual and faster. I put some water on the cake of soap, swirl the wet brush on it for a bit, then work up a lather with the brush on my face. I do some stropping and then whack off the whiskers. It takes a few minutes longer than a Mach whatever, butt not THAT much longer. 
Or you can screw around with it for half an hour, if you want.


----------



## stevenStefano

So if I bought a ready to shave razor and a strop I could use that for quite a long time is what you're saying?


----------



## SpikeC

As long as you don't bang the edge on the sink!


----------



## heirkb

So I didn't get through this whole thing, but I picked up a few things that I can answer/comment on.

First, the razor. One thing that came up is the width of the blade. Honestly, it's personal preference. That said, I don't know too many guys that really prefer the smaller extremes (e.g. 3/8 and 4/8). I'm ok with a 5/8, but it sometimes just feels flimsy. My 5/8 is one of my nicest shavers in terms of the edge, but I prefer the feel of shaving with my 6/8 and wider blades. I'd recommend starting with a 6/8, because it's a middle of the road size in my mind (lots of people say 5/8, but I disagree). As for buying a razor, I'd really recommend a used shave-ready blade from straightrazorplace's classifieds. You're going to be able to get a great shaver for 20-60 bucks. I wouldn't drop the money on one of the plain new Dovos or one of the overpriced fancy ones when there are so many beautiful vintage razors out there. Look around for brands people like and pick one up. Anything from NY is likely to be a good shaver. Same can be said for Solingen. Lots and lots of nice looking vintage razors out there if you want to drop the cash, and that's why I wouldn't pay a lot for a newer razor. They don't look as nice to me, and the plain ones are more expensive than plain vintage razors...

Next, the brush. If you already think you'd prefer something stiff and scrubby, get a nice Semogue boar brush from vintagescent.com. They really rock, and they're cheap. Check out the owner's club brush or whatever they call it. If you know you'll want something with decent stiffness but stupid soft tips, don't waste time and money. Just get yourself a Thater brush from straightrazordesigns.com. If you want an in-between, a 2-band Simpson "Super" grade brush would be awesome. The Semogue limited edition finest is probably awesome, too. There are cheaper options like Simpson "Best" grade, but I haven't tried them. I went through I think 10-15 really high end brushes, because Thater wasn't as popular and easily available when I started. Or at least that's the excuse I'm going to use...Point is, if you really have a certain characteristic in mind, pick a good brush that has those. Don't just buy a random brush.

Strops...the one Maksim has is probably the best type of leather you can get. You can get it thicker (thicker leather) at http://easternsmooth.com/blog. It'll cost a lot more, though. I've heard SRD's Premium I and IV strops work great, too. I've used them and liked them, but didn't try them out extensively. I don't know if you'll be able to tell a difference in the edge from one of the cordovan strops vs. the SRD strops (I just haven't done side-by-side tests), but the cordovan just feels nicer to strop on. Its got the perfect amount of flexiblity, softness, smoothness, etc...I'd start with a crappy piece of leather first, though. I didn't really nick my first strop, but I know a lot of guys have trouble with that at first.

Stones...if you want a natural finisher, ask Maskim. An Escher (a legendary German finishing stone) is just stupid expensive and not necessary if you have an awesome J-Nat. If you're curious and rich, go for the Escher. For anything before that, I actually really like my Shapton GS 1k, and my Norton 4/8. The Norton is the one everyone recommends to new guys and I'd agree with the recommendation. It's ridiculously easy to use. That said, I haven't tried my Gesshin 2k or any other stones that are well known in the knife world for razors. 

Soaps and creams...there are a ton. I really like anything from Speick. Cheap and very effective. Proraso is another. Musgo Real, Tabac, La Toja...those are some cheap ones. Some very good more expensive options would be Santa Maria Novella, Castle Forbes...I can't think of anymore right now since I sold so many of my soaps off. 

Anyways, hope that helps. I can also point people to good info if anyone has specific questions. Shoot me, DC, or one of the other guys a PM.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I used my 4/8k norton to shave off of for almost a year before going Hone Crazy  The stones you most likely already have will work just for to learn on. They just have to be flat, really flat, so a quality flattening system needs to be maintained. Yes wet-dry on glass counts in a pinch


----------



## JMJones

Also if you dont even want to mess with hones, there are several people that will hone it for like 20 bucks. I did it once and the razor returned shaving great. I used it as a guide to get my other razor to the appropriate sharpness.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

JMJones said:


> Also if you dont even want to mess with hones, there are several people that will hone it for like 20 bucks. I did it once and the razor returned shaving great. I used it as a guide to get my other razor to the appropriate sharpness.



StraightRazorPlace maintains a list of members who provide this service:

http://straightrazorplace.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=4

Note that #4 on the list is fellow KKF member, mainaman. He did an excellent job honing a Shizu Saburo kamisori I purchased from him, and if I had to entrust one of my razors to someone for honing, he'd be first on the list.


----------



## Lefty

I figure I'll throw a little bit of nothing this way.
I have been using proraso shave soap with a nice, basic boar bristle brush (Omega) to "prep" my face for a week or two now. It's incredible what a difference a nice lather up can make. I actually look forward to shaving, and I'm still using the good ole' Mach 3.
My Böker King Cutter came in two days ago, but I haven't yet used it. It's a very nice feeling tool, and the blade looks great! The scales are akin to a Carter SFGZ, in that they serve a purpose, but leave a fair bit to be desired, visually. I'll be swapping them out with some of the cocobolo I recently picked up. I'm guessing it'll be a month or so until then, but once I do, I'll be sure to share the transformation with you guys.
I smell a new addiction - it's slightly menthol and eucalyptus scented....


----------



## Amon-Rukh

> It's incredible what a difference a nice lather up can make.


Yeah, this is one of the first things that I noticed when I got started with straights too--a good lather just makes your whole face feel so much better not just during but also after the shave!


----------



## eto

JBroida said:


> so, a set like this would be a good way to start for me?
> 
> http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-5-8-straight-razor-set



That would work just fine John. I started straight razor shaving on and off for a year now. I get such better shaves with the straights. Not as smooth but getting there. The quality of the shave is what I find better. Less and less razor bumps every time.

This gentleman makes some really nice strops.

http://www.shop.thewellshavedgentleman.com/

This site which was already mentioned is great as well. Some pricey ones but budget razor's as well. The link below shows the one I purchased last year. It's a real beauty.

http://www.therestoredrazor.com/gal...-joseph-rodgers-a-sons-full-hollow-grind.html

Both vendors are great to deal with.

Enjoy the slippery slope.

Jason.


----------



## kalaeb

I decided to skip the razor and try it with my fuji. Not a good idea, apparently I am not as good at sharpening as MC is....I am back to electric.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

kalaeb said:


> ... apparently I am not as good at sharpening as MC is....I am back to electric.



I hope you don't mean you're back to electric sharpening with a Chef's Choice.

:justkidding:


----------



## DwarvenChef

kalaeb said:


> I decided to skip the razor and try it with my fuji. Not a good idea, apparently I am not as good at sharpening as MC is....I am back to electric.



It takes time and practice, it is quite different from sharpening a knife.


----------



## WildBoar

Gave my request to 'Santa' for a starter straight razor earlier in the week, thanks to this thread. First knives, then cutting boards, now razors. What are you guys going to do to my wallet next?!?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Shavings brushes for sure.  There are same amazing brushes out there, just waiting to pamper your face.
My two babies:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

WildBoar said:


> Gave my request to 'Santa' for a starter straight razor earlier in the week, thanks to this thread. First knives, then cutting boards, now razors. What are you guys going to do to my wallet next?!?



Davd,

Starter razor?

Your wallet hasn't even begun to bleed.

Some of these are mine, some I wish were mine:

Tim Zowada damascus:






Devin Thomas damascus:






Butch Harner damascus:






Mastro Livi custon:






Restored Sheffield with matching silvertip badger brush:






Dovo with ironwood scales:






Thiers-Issard:






Restored Sheffield with bubinga scales:


----------



## maxim

Or maybe this one :flame:

Iwasaki Kamisori


----------



## heirkb

You had to do it. The last razor I'm really curious about is the Iwasaki kamisori. I've tried so many of the big names and have settled on a rotation I like, but I still really want an Iwasaki.


----------



## DwarvenChef

RAD, HAD and brother JNAD, BAD, SSAD, Sooo many AD's... 

Lucky for me only RAD and JNAD really aflict me regularly and I have been able to curb that lately. Granted I like older used razors and can rapair them myself to a level I'm happy with for use. So I don't get tempted by the custom makers very often, although a Takeda/Livi has done it's voodoo on me and I still lust for one... But the cost of my regular cravings is very low, heck both my late 1700's shavers where under $13 dollard each. Japanese Natural stones... ya I don't have many and nothing to write home about but the work very well and didn't cost a ton of $$ ether.

The lifestyle change can be costly in a certin light, but it doesn't have to be. If you opt to do all the restoration, sharpening, and honing yourself and can control the AD's (RIGHT!!) it is alot cheaper than most other shaving systems in the long run. Also is your looking to lessen the crap in the landfills it is by far the best way to go, I throw away a soap wrapper every few months for my entier system. How much does modern shaving system add to the landfill everyweek??


----------



## Lefty

Here's a pic of my new toy. It's not quite as exciting as the ones Rick posted, but it will most likely get a lot closer to the scales in the pic. To be continued....(in a little while - I'm a busy guy).


----------



## mainaman

Lefty said:


> Here's a pic of my new toy. It's not quite as exciting as the ones Rick posted, but it will most likely get a lot closer to the scales in the pic. To be continued....(in a little while - I'm a busy guy).


Nothing to be shy about, Bocker are among the top shavers you can find.


----------



## WildBoar

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Davd,
> 
> Starter razor?
> 
> Your wallet hasn't even begun to bleed.
> 
> Some of these are mine, some I wish were mine:
> 
> Tim Zowada damascus:
> 
> 
> 
> Devin Thomas damascus:
> 
> 
> 
> Butch Harner damascus:
> 
> 
> 
> Mastro Livi custon:
> 
> 
> 
> Restored Sheffield with matching silvertip badger brush:
> 
> 
> 
> Dovo with ironwood scales:
> 
> 
> 
> Thiers-Issard:
> 
> 
> 
> Restored Sheffield with bubinga scales:


Hey, that's my point. The 'starter' is so I can learn and then justify the real ones :O


----------



## Lefty

Well, I just finished up my first solo straight razor shave. I prepped with hot water, and got a nice creamy lather with my boar bristle brush and shave soap, and had at it.
I planned on doing just the cheeks as recommended, but I got into it and got slightly carried away. I managed to get about 75% of my face done and realized I should make sure I know what I'm doing before tackling the really tough spots. I managed to stay nick free, and the feedback on the blade was amazing! 
It was a ton of fun and I look forward to mastering the skill. 
So, who's next to take the plunge?


----------



## l r harner

if there is no fear or blood after the 75% point its worth giving a slow and steady shot at the last 25%


----------



## l r harner

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Davd,
> 
> 
> 
> Butch Harner damascus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



just glad to see that even my duel scale sets are gettig a bit of press


----------



## jm2hill

Lefty said:


> Well, I just finished up my first solo straight razor shave. I prepped with hot water, and got a nice creamy lather with my boar bristle brush and shave soap, and had at it.
> I planned on doing just the cheeks as recommended, but I got into it and got slightly carried away. I managed to get about 75% of my face done and realized I should make sure I know what I'm doing before tackling the really tough spots. I managed to stay nick free, and the feedback on the blade was amazing!
> It was a ton of fun and I look forward to mastering the skill.
> So, who's next to take the plunge?



you're well on your way!

what pass did you do? ATG, WTG, XTG? I'll assume it was WTG. My first shave I went all out and did 100 percent. I've finally worked a XTG pass into my go. Still to scared to do ATG!


----------



## Lefty

Jm, Rick, Butch (and anyone else who gives a crap), I did my whole face today and it went great! I ended up playing around with XTG, but used WTG for a full shave. It wasn't the world's closest in some spots, but the irritation was minimal, and I only very, very lightly nicked the corner of my chin. It didn't even bleed, really. 
For anyone who is on the fence, I honestly think you should just give it a try. It's a ton of fun, feels great and there's something to be said for being able to shave the "real way"


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lefty said:


> Jm, Rick, Butch (and anyone else who gives a crap), I did my whole face today and it went great! I ended up playing around with XTG, but used WTG for a full shave. It wasn't the world's closest in some spots, but the irritation was minimal, and I only very, very lightly nicked the corner of my chin. It didn't even bleed, really.
> For anyone who is on the fence, I honestly think you should just give it a try. It's a ton of fun, feels great and there's something to be said for being able to shave the "real way"



Way to go! Are you saving for your custom Harner?


----------



## Dave Martell

Lefty said:


> Jm, Rick, Butch (and anyone else who gives a crap), I did my whole face today and it went great! I ended up playing around with XTG, but used WTG for a full shave. It wasn't the world's closest in some spots, but the irritation was minimal, and I only very, very lightly nicked the corner of my chin. It didn't even bleed, really.
> For anyone who is on the fence, I honestly think you should just give it a try. It's a ton of fun, feels great and there's something to be said for being able to shave the "real way"




Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## DwarvenChef

Lefty said:


> Jm, Rick, Butch (and anyone else who gives a crap), I did my whole face today and it went great! I ended up playing around with XTG, but used WTG for a full shave. It wasn't the world's closest in some spots, but the irritation was minimal, and I only very, very lightly nicked the corner of my chin. It didn't even bleed, really.
> For anyone who is on the fence, I honestly think you should just give it a try. It's a ton of fun, feels great and there's something to be said for being able to shave the "real way"



Always feels great when a plan comes together


----------



## SpikeC

When I decided to give straights a shot I picked up a razor at my local "antique" store. It was a BO_RAS_IC that turned out to have a bent blade. I honed it as best I could and managed to saw some whiskers off, the bought a "shave ready" one from the SRP which worked better. I just recently bought some naguras from our own JNS and used them with a shobudani asagi, then stropped on the Howard #255 paddle that I found at the flea down the street.
Today I used it and it was the best shave I have had yet. Super smooth and close.


----------



## JBroida

so, i ended up buying a brush and some soap, but no razor yet (though i have a cool idea for something i might do)... but this thread is making me want to just buy something and get started... maybe i will have to get a dovo afterall


----------



## mainaman

SpikeC said:


> When I decided to give straights a shot I picked up a razor at my local "antique" store. It was a BO_RAS_IC that turned out to have a bent blade. I honed it as best I could and managed to saw some whiskers off, the bought a "shave ready" one from the SRP which worked better. I just recently bought some naguras from our own JNS and used them with a shobudani asagi, then stropped on the Howard #255 paddle that I found at the flea down the street.
> Today I used it and it was the best shave I have had yet. Super smooth and close.


is the shobudani the you got from me?


----------



## WildBoar

JBroida said:


> so, i ended up buying a brush and some soap, but no razor yet (though i have a cool idea for something i might do)... but this thread is making me want to just buy something and get started... maybe i will have to get a dovo afterall


Do it! Mrs. Claus already has mine under the tree -- I'm looking forward entering the New Year with substantially less blood then I have right now :cool2:


----------



## JMJones

WildBoar said:


> Do it! Mrs. Claus already has mine under the tree -- I'm looking forward entering the New Year with substantially less blood then I have right now :cool2:



Irritation is the thing to avoid in those first shaves. You are probably unlikely to cut yourself much because you are going to be very careful. The blood comes when you feel more comfortable and lose focus, .........ooops.


----------



## SpikeC

mainaman said:


> is the shobudani the you got from me?




That's the one! The nagura really cranks up the performance level.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Is anyone else here going to participate in the "JaNorton 2012" being set up on SRP?

http://straightrazorplace.com/honing/77726-famous-infamous-norton-4-8-janorton-2012-a.html


----------



## mainaman

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Is anyone else here going to participate in the "JaNorton 2012" being set up on SRP?
> 
> http://straightrazorplace.com/honing/77726-famous-infamous-norton-4-8-janorton-2012-a.html


I am in,already shaved a few times with one of my razors, great shaves, actually I am surprised how good they were.


----------



## mainaman

SpikeC said:


> That's the one! The nagura really cranks up the performance level.


glad it works for razors too.


----------



## Lefty

I'd be in on JaNorton, but I'm missing two key ingredients. I will, however, work on my honing technique, and rotate between my straight and new DE as much as possible, to keep with the spirit of it all.
Here's a pic of my new set-up, with the new addition.


----------



## stevenStefano

My brother bought me one of the old safety razors for Christmas there and while clearly it isn't a straight I'm amazed at how much better than the modern razors it is. It has really opened my eyes. I reckon I can easily go an extra day without shaving. I plan on getting a straight now though, it seems to be way more popular than kitchen knives in the UK so I hope I can get a decent razor from somewhere here.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

http://www.theinvisibleedge.co.uk/ That should be worth looking.


----------



## Jim

Nice scores! The Buy/sell/trade forum on B&B is a great place to find swag at very reasonable prices. Many times a razor will be available as "Shave ready", always a good place to start.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Anyone got any nice scores lately?
Im still at the starting point, but might go for something special very soon


----------



## mainaman

My latest get was a Puma 89 with very little hone wear.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Lucky for me I have not run across any new goodies. But soon I'll be out in a town that has many antique shops and I'll be going a bit nuts  I tend to find 10 to 15 good shavers when I go out there. Question is How Many interesting fountain pens will I find...


----------



## Lefty

Too bad Mont-Blanc doesn't make razors.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Ok so I guess I'll throw my self in here. I wanted to check out what is supposedly the best strop ( kanayama). So I might as well give the straight razor thing a try. My question is having never used a straight should I just jump right into a IWASAKI as I wouldn't have the learning curve that someone use to a western straight razor would have?


----------



## mainaman

Chef Niloc said:


> Ok so I guess I'll throw my self in here. I wanted to check out what is supposedly the best strop ( kanayama). So I might as well give the straight razor thing a try. My question is having never used a straight should I just jump right into a IWASAKI as I wouldn't have the learning curve that someone use to a western straight razor would have?


the brand does not matter as long as the quality is there, there is always a learning curve , some learn fast some not so much.
The type of razor might be a bigger factor in learning to shave, kmisori are asymmetrical and require different angle of attack on each side. In that sense western style would be easier to learn on.


----------



## El Pescador

I did this today. My face hurts.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

El Pescador said:


> I did this today. My face hurts.



It shouldn't.

If your razor is shave ready, the probable causes of your discomfort may be
- using too much pressure;
- holding the razor at too steep an angle;
- insufficient beard prep;
- lather is either too watery or too dry.


----------



## mainaman

Pensacola Tiger said:


> It shouldn't.
> 
> If your razor is shave ready, the probable causes of your discomfort may be
> - using too much pressure;
> - holding the razor at too steep an angle;
> - insufficient beard prep;
> - lather is either too watery or too dry.



I never do beard prep and have no problems with razor burn. I am not advocating no beard prep but I do not find it to be a factor in the shave comfort.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mainaman said:


> I never do beard prep and have no problems with razor burn. I am not advocating no beard prep but I do not find it to be a factor in the shave comfort.



I don't take beard prep to any great lengths, just soap and water and leaving my face wet before lathering. It seems to help.


----------



## El Pescador

I had never done it before. I'm sure there is a learning curve. A 1000 mile journey begins with a step.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

El Pescador said:


> I had never done it before. I'm sure there is a learning curve. A 1000 mile journey begins with a step.



Congratulations are in order, especially if you didn't cut yourself.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## El Pescador

I bled all over.


----------



## SpikeC

Now THAT is manly!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

El Pescador said:


> I beld all over.



Well, then consider it your initiation.

The general advice when first starting out is to use the straight on your cheeks and the razor you are used to on the rest of your face until you gain confidence. Too late for that, but you may want to try this the next time.

If you haven't read it, SRP has some good stuff here:
http://straightrazorplace.com/srpwiki/index.php/Straight_Razor_Place_Wiki:Books/Beginners_Guide

A good PDF here:
http://www.tzknives.com/site/RazorPageStuff/The-Straight-Razor-Shave.pdf


----------



## El Pescador

Thanks _Tigre'_


----------



## tk59

Eh. Was it really that bad? :rofl2:


----------



## El Pescador

I felt like I shaved with a rusty bread knife.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

El Pescador said:


> I felt like I shaved with a rusty bread knife.



What razor are you using? Who honed it?

If you think it's your razor, I'd be happy to send you a shave ready one to try.


----------



## tk59

El Pescador said:


> I felt like I shaved with a rusty bread knife.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SpikeC

In my experience sharpness is the deal.


----------



## WildBoar

El Pescador said:


> I felt like I shaved with a rusty bread knife.


Hey, where have you seen a carbon steel bread knife?!? Linkie, please! :lol2:


----------



## mainaman

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I don't take beard prep to any great lengths, just soap and water and leaving my face wet before lathering. It seems to help.


yes I do similar thing, but some people take it to the extreme..


----------



## DwarvenChef

Ya most I ever do is a wet face than lather. When starting out and getting used to it all, I suggest getting the prep done. Only because it does have a slightly easier cut facter than a dry beard. And most people do notice more irritation durring the learning curve due to the above reasons... Sharpness or lack there of, and angle. Once you get the mechanics down and the wicked crazy edge figured out (or a pro hone job) than the shaves get easy and faster.

Anyone starting out in straights should really have at least 2 razors. One done by a pro honemeister and one for you to practice honing with... or both by a honemeister. This gives you a known level of sharpness to test your own edges with, something most cannot get to without knowing what they are looking for. Once you can reproduce an edge equil to a honemiester on your own blades you will have reached self contained system that you will really enjoy


----------



## Lefty

I've been lucky, so far. I've only had small nicks here and there since switching to my DE and straight (knock on wood).
Pesky, from one new guy to another, my advice is this: If you feel any sort of pulling, stop! Try a different angle (face to spine of) blade. If it pulls on your next, less aggressive angle of attack, try going across the grain. If this doesn't work, I imagine it's your razor's sharpness. See if you can strop it back to where it should be. A properly honed straight should be easy to bring back, from what I've experienced. Rick honed mine for me, and I've been maintaining it on an old natural leather belt, not even a strop, and it's buttery smooth on most of my face. I go AT LEAST 50 swipes per side, and often up to 75+. It IS worth the extra 20 seconds of effort.
A pretty smart dude just told me, "60 laps on a strop is much better than 20, and 100 is better than 60". 
Anyways, keep at it Pesky! Out of curiosity, what shave cream/soap are you using, and what is your post shave routine?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Lefty said:


> A pretty smart dude just told me, "60 laps on a strop is much better than 20, and 100 is better than 60".


There I have to disagree. I did various testing, lap-counts from 5 to 50 and in my experience, there is nothing 50 laps can do better thand 15 if the edge is in general good shape. The only thing a high lap count does in my opinion is round the edge faster and therefore needs a stone sooner.


----------



## Lefty

Intersting thought, Sean. Thanks for the input. I guess you could be right...I'd be interested to see what the general consensus is on this one. I've been wrong before, so you could very well be right. And this is why forums are a great place to learn! 
So...anyone?


----------



## mainaman

Lefty said:


> Intersting thought, Sean. Thanks for the input. I guess you could be right...I'd be interested to see what the general consensus is on this one. I've been wrong before, so you could very well be right. And this is why forums are a great place to learn!
> So...anyone?


He is right, but you have to have a very good stone to get an edge that does not need more than 20 laps on the strop. Subpar edges only benefit from more stropping.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Once in a while 50 to 100 laps on leather can be a nice, gentle touch up. If that doesn't do the job, then a few laps on chromium oxide + leather and you should once again be ready for quite some time.


----------



## tk59

El Pescador said:


> I felt like I shaved with a rusty bread knife.


I just got a pretty good shave off the same razor plus a couple of laps on 0.5 micron chromium oxide/leather (on a base), lol.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Are hanging strops "better" for razors then mounted ones, or is it just a preference? From what I'm reading above it sounds like a fine grit stone (10000 + or a J-nat) might be better to use then a strop?

Question if you want to play " old school barber" and use a strap hanging strop is there one kind of razor better suited for this then another? From what I'm reading above one would not want to use a Japanese style razor on a hanging strop?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Both kind of strops work very well. Imho it is just a matter of preference. A paddle strop might be better for a beginner, because you can't round the edge but in the end it's up to you.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Both kind of strops work very well. Imho it is just a matter of preference. A paddle strop might be better for a beginner, because you can't round the edge but in the end it's up to you.



You can round the edge with a paddle strop, it's just harder to do.

Rick


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Chef Niloc said:


> Are hanging strops "better" for razors then mounted ones, or is it just a preference? From what I'm reading above it sounds like a fine grit stone (10000 + or a J-nat) might be better to use then a strop?
> 
> Question if you want to play " old school barber" and use a strap hanging strop is there one kind of razor better suited for this then another? From what I'm reading above one would not want to use a Japanese style razor on a hanging strop?



Stefan, having much more experience with Japanese style razors (Kamisori), is probably the best source on this, but in the video I watched about Kamisori honing a loom strop was used. I use a paddle strop on mine. My hanging strops are used only on Western style (double bevel) razors.

So, if you are looking to play "Sweeney Todd", I'd say your best choice is a Western style razor.

Rick


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

tk59 said:


> I just got a pretty good shave off the same razor plus a couple of laps on 0.5 micron chromium oxide/leather (on a base), lol.



The same razor Pesky used, eh? Then it sounds like technique. Or Pesky has adamantium whiskers.


----------



## mainaman

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Stefan, having much more experience with Japanese style razors (Kamisori), is probably the best source on this, but in the video I watched about Kamisori honing a loom strop was used. I use a paddle strop on mine. My hanging strops are used only on Western style (double bevel) razors.
> 
> So, if you are looking to play "Sweeney Todd", I'd say your best choice is a Western style razor.
> 
> Rick


I too like paddle strops better for kamisori, but hanging strop works too.


----------



## mainaman

Chef Niloc said:


> From what I'm reading above it sounds like a fine grit stone (10000 + or a J-nat) might be better to use then a strop?


Stones for razors is a whole new can of worms really, it is a lot about personal preference. 
Technically 8k will give you a very nice edge that after CrO or diamond spray and some stropping will be a very comfortable edge to shave off. Now if you want to go all the way then you have to go 10-12k or even 16k on synthetic and move on to a natural such as a very hard Jnat or an Escher/thuringian. Some people like the results off coticule but I personally find them to be prepolishers for razors.


----------



## Chef Niloc

mainaman said:


> Stones for razors is a whole new can of worms really, it is a lot about personal preference.
> Technically 8k will give you a very nice edge that after CrO or diamond spray and some stropping will be a very comfortable edge to shave off. Now if you want to go all the way then you have to go 10-12k or even 16k on synthetic and move on to a natural such as a very hard Jnat or an Escher/thuringian. Some people like the results off coticule but I personally find them to be prepolishers for razors.


I think I got some stones that would do any razor justice, but I got a nice strop on the way. But no razor...see some of Butch's out there for sale, one Hoss that I found out there too. Was hopping Bill had a sheephorn one for the show but no luck.
Any other ideas for razors? I only buy custom blades


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Chef Niloc said:


> I think I got some stones that would do any razor justice, but I got a nice strop on the way. But no razor...see some of Butch's out there for sale, one Hoss that I found out there too. Was hopping Bill had a sheephorn one for the show but no luck.
> Any other ideas for razors? I only buy custom blades



Tim Zowada - http://www.tzknives.com/Razors.html
- http://www.classicshaving.com/Zowada_Straight_Razors.html

Robert Williams - http://customstraightrazors.com/wordpress/hurricane-irene-3/

Charlie Lewis - http://www.lewisrazors.com/#/31-blog/?link=354-washer-making-video/
- http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/charlie-lewis-razors/in-stock-customs

Mastro Livi - http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/the-custom-straight-razor-shop/mastro-livi-razors

Max Sprecher - http://www.madaspenhome.com/straightrazors/straight_razors_shaving_honing_sharpening.html

Rick


----------



## Lefty

Zowada is SICK!


----------



## l r harner

one day i ll have one of Tim's


----------



## mainaman

Chef Niloc said:


> I think I got some stones that would do any razor justice, but I got a nice strop on the way. But no razor...see some of Butch's out there for sale, one Hoss that I found out there too. Was hopping Bill had a sheephorn one for the show but no luck.
> Any other ideas for razors? I only buy custom blades


Usually knife stones are prepolishers for razors. Custom blades as the posted above can be had from many makers now, but there are some vintage production blades such as Filarmonica, Puma, and Bocker and a few others that are top top notch.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Tim Zowada - http://www.tzknives.com/Razors.html
> - http://www.classicshaving.com/Zowada_Straight_Razors.html
> 
> Robert Williams - http://customstraightrazors.com/wordpress/hurricane-irene-3/
> 
> Charlie Lewis - http://www.lewisrazors.com/#/31-blog/?link=354-washer-making-video/
> - http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/charlie-lewis-razors/in-stock-customs
> 
> Mastro Livi - http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/the-custom-straight-razor-shop/mastro-livi-razors
> 
> Max Sprecher - http://www.madaspenhome.com/straightrazors/straight_razors_shaving_honing_sharpening.html
> 
> Rick


I like one of the mastro livi, his stuffs good? I like the zowada's but I'm looking for something I can buy now, not wait god knows how long for.



mainaman said:


> Usually knife stones are prepolishers for razors.


I have a few that I think would be fine enough for razors, this one comes to mind.


----------



## l r harner

if you jsut want a tester i ll send you something to play with


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Colin,

Livi is very good, but the fit and finish on the one I have is just not in the same class as the other razors I have from Butch, Robert Williams, Charlie Lewis or Tim Zowada. It is a great shaver, though. It is one of 30 that were made for SRP, so perhaps it just isn't up to the same level as his damascus razors.

You could post a WTB at SRP and see if anyone has a Zowada they want to sell. 

If you want a razor now, without waiting, I'd say get one of Butch's from Classic Shaving. They aren't damascus, though, if that's important.

Rick



Chef Niloc said:


> I like one of the mastro livi, his stuffs good? I like the zowada's but I'm looking for something I can buy now, not wait god knows how long for.


----------



## Eamon Burke

The Zowada made from "Michi-gane" is hands down the coolest razor I've seen. Lake Superior beach sand! Maple scales. Amazing. I wish I had a few grand to blow on a razor.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Livi made a few batches with AS steel from Takeda, the early ones in damascus. Hands down the only razors I would buy from Livi, just because I liked the cross connection. But Livi makes outstanding razors if you can afford them. 

I just love the older pre 1850's razors, the vintage feel and lines just seemed to go away soon as you get to the 1900's, almost like every one of them was a custom made razor. Every time I came up with an idea for a custom made razor by one of the guys linked earlier... I'd find one made back in the day and I would just try and find it for sale. So I gave up on getting a custom made razor. Not that there is anything wrong with them, I just like the vintage ones better at this time.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Being new I will likely just work this out with Butch, can't go wrong that way.


----------



## Lefty

Yeah, I've fallen for a couple of Butch's, but I just can't swing it. Wish I could, though!
I did find an awesome little refurb project at an antique store, hiding in a box on the ground. It's a Wade and Butcher "You lather well, I'll shave well". If anyone knows anything about the timeline on these, I'd love to find out some info.
Oh yeah, Butch, I'm gonna hassle you a bit for some advice again, if that's cool.


----------



## mainaman

Lefty said:


> Yeah, I've fallen for a couple of Butch's, but I just can't swing it. Wish I could, though!
> I did find an awesome little refurb project at an antique store, hiding in a box on the ground. It's a Wade and Butcher "You lather well, I'll shave well". If anyone knows anything about the timeline on these, I'd love to find out some info.
> Oh yeah, Butch, I'm gonna hassle you a bit for some advice again, if that's cool.


pics of the razor will help to narrow down the period of origin.


----------



## Lefty

Here's a pic of the little beauty. I've already gotten rid of the chips, and cleaned it up some. I plan on rescaling it and cleaning up the blade.


----------



## mainaman

Lefty said:


> Here's a pic of the little beauty. I've already gotten rid of the chips, and cleaned it up some. I plan on rescaling it and cleaning up the blade.


based on the tail style the razor was made not earlier than 1845.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I'm with MM on that as well, later half of 1800's, a fine razor to learn on. Even though the tip is square, and not a spike, you should have no problems getting the hang of shaving with it. Spikes tend to bite people when they first start the learning curve, or when they forget they have been using very old rounded tips for too long


----------



## Chef Niloc

l r harner said:


> if you jsut want a tester i ll send you something to play with



Ok


----------



## l r harner

i have 2 blades that didnt make the cut looks wise and i ll get some sort of handle around thenn and send them off


----------



## l r harner

ok took invintory i have a cpm154 test blade in a handle and my 2nd house razor (a small guy ) i also have 2 blades that will fit in the full sized razor handle that you can grind till your hearts content as they are all flalled 
niloc hows that sound to play with (i ll hone up the SS and the small guy but the 2 blades i ll leavge unhoned so you can see how that is)


----------



## Lefty

Wow!!! Colin, you lucky SOB!


----------



## l r harner

well oif ther eis anything nleft i will use then to promote straight sahveing 

i have often thought about amkeing 3 razors in different grinds thst i could ship out as test blades to see what grind a possable buyer might want in a custom


----------



## Chef Niloc

Wow, more then I expected !

BTW what's the deference between a wedge and hollow ground? I know visually the difference but are the used differently?


----------



## SpikeC

There was a story in the local paper about a home invasion thing, a photo of a tear gas canister stuck in a wall, next to a hanging strop!


----------



## l r harner

the heaver the blade the less feeback and noise tho being stiff the wedge can be easer to hone if you are usign too much pressure (you will scuff the hel out of the sides of a full hollow if you press to hard )

think wedge = dump truck, full hollow singing edge = sports car both are great at there job but they both do it in different ways


----------



## DwarvenChef

Correct, Straight shaving is an art form, every little thing you do alters the outcome in some way, but they all get you there the same. Personal prefference at every step changes how you react to the experience. So by trying as many differences as you can only hightens the experience once you find the golden system that works for you.

Try it all and enjoy


----------



## Lefty

I have to admit, I got a bit careless this morning, and had 4 little nicks in a row, just above my Adam's apple. However, with that being said, it ended up being a very clean shave.
Is it possible that my Pre-shave cream could cause more cuts?


----------



## eto

Lefty said:


> I have to admit, I got a bit careless this morning, and had 4 little nicks in a row, just above my Adam's apple. However, with that being said, it ended up being a very clean shave.
> Is it possible that my Pre-shave cream could cause more cuts?



I don't think so lefty. I've been straight shaving for over 2 years now. I have shaved with and without pre shave and never found it to cause any nicks. It could of been a different angle you went down on the neck area that might of caused it. Or sometimes to much pressure. But most likely not the pre shave.


----------



## mainaman

Lefty said:


> I have to admit, I got a bit careless this morning, and had 4 little nicks in a row, just above my Adam's apple. However, with that being said, it ended up being a very clean shave.
> Is it possible that my Pre-shave cream could cause more cuts?


I think it is technique, try short strokes to be able to better work around the curves in that area.
I personally do not do beard prep no pre-shave oils etc, and get great shaves and very very rarely nick my self.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

I think it depends highly on your skin and beard if you need beard prep. In my case, I can't do without. Tough beard and sensitive skin is not a good combination. But with the right beard prep everythings is fine. 

Try different combinations and see what works best for you.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Just scored this "soon to be beauty":
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390380129066&autorefresh=true

Already have one of these and it is by far my best shaver.


----------



## mainaman

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Just scored this "soon to be beauty":
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390380129066&autorefresh=true
> 
> Already have one of these and it is by far my best shaver.


very nie condition, and also great shavers


----------



## eto

I love show and tell.

This is restored razor dated to be around 1850 to 1910. It is a JOSEPH RODGERS (ROGERS) & SONs and been making razors and knives from 1682 to about 1991. Here is a little more info:

Appointed cutlers to His Majesty King George IV in 1821; chosen as one of 5 firms to make cutlery speciments for presentation to the Duke of York in 1826 ("Old Sheffield Razors" by Lummus. Antiques, December 1922 p.261-267)


----------



## DwarvenChef

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Just scored this "soon to be beauty":
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390380129066&autorefresh=true
> 
> Already have one of these and it is by far my best shaver.



When you get that in hand, use a loop to check those spots near and around the edge. Sometimes those spots are drrp pits that make getting a working edge a real pain.

It is a nice looking "modern" razor that should give you years of service


----------



## DwarvenChef

Hinkels and Coticule from my grandfather.





My first meat chopper, unknown maker but a portion of a crown stamp is there.





Frederick Raynolds





Diamond Edge

Just to show some other styles of razors that are out there. I love the variations that used to be around in the 1800's as makers where trying to catch the eyes of the shaving public. Befor and after the style was pretty much set in a single style for the most part. After 1820 you see a change from a sharpened popcicle stick to the modern tang and shoulder. After 1900 you see the modern mass produced straight angles take over. But in the 1800s there are a huge veriety of styles, mostly out of england and a few from germany. German makers adopted the modern style early on and it seems to have stayed popular with manufacturers. Not to say they shave any better, but the modern style sure is easier to maintain for the avg user. 

Just thought you all would like to see some goodies


----------



## Lefty

Gotta make this quick, since I'm off to work (yes, already).
I shaved, last night with my King Cutter, and worked up a BEAUTIFUL lather with my Proraso, in a mug. It was literally, the closest shave I have ever had, with no irritation, whatsoever. A full hollow sure can be noisy, though!


----------



## SpikeC

I just spent some time with my Wade & Butcher Special on a Shobudani Asagi with an Asago Nagura and it was time very well spent! I was happy with the way my Bo-Ras-Ic responded to the setup, butt the Wade & Butcher really shines now!
And no blood, either!


----------



## WillC

eto said:


> I love show and tell.
> 
> This is restored razor dated to be around 1850 to 1910. It is a JOSEPH RODGERS (ROGERS) & SONs and been making razors and knives from 1682 to about 1991. Here is a little more info:
> 
> Appointed cutlers to His Majesty King George IV in 1821; chosen as one of 5 firms to make cutlery speciments for presentation to the Duke of York in 1826 ("Old Sheffield Razors" by Lummus. Antiques, December 1922 p.261-267)
> 
> View attachment 3684



Nice, I have a couple of Joseph Rogers smiling wedges, one needs restoring and scales, I'm using the other, its a fantastic shaver. :biggrin:


----------



## Lefty

Since we don't have a SOTD thread, I thought this might be the spot to post what I shaved with, this morning.
I used a 9/16 Joseph Allen XLL with barber's notch and bocote scales, an Arko shaving stick with my Omega boar brush for face lathering, and used my Proraso Pre/Post shave cream to start and finish. I LOVE THIS STUFF!


----------



## tk59

SeanRogerPierce said:


> ...Tough beard and sensitive skin is not a good combination...


I have your problem. What's your shaving routine?


----------



## Lefty

How sensitive are we talking? I recently discovered that a good face lather really lifts the stubble and softens it up. Maybe you should try a pre-shave for sensitive skin.


----------



## tk59

Lefty said:


> How sensitive are we talking? I recently discovered that a good face lather really lifts the stubble and softens it up. Maybe you should try a pre-shave for sensitive skin.


I haven't been able to tolerate shaving the area from my neck to my nose more than twice a week regardless of method. So, yes, I'd be interested in some suggestions.


----------



## mainaman

I do not have real SOTD worthy pic, but here is what I used yesterday:
A very nice NOS Filarmonica #13 Double Temple


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

tk59 said:


> I have your problem. What's your shaving routine?


Let's see. I wash my face with warm water and soap, then cover my face with a hot, wet towel for about a minute. Followed by the Proraso preshave cream and after stropping my razor I face lather until I have a thin but very creamy lather (Takes about 2 to 3 minutes) and then I am good to go.


----------



## Lefty

What about a witch hazel based cream?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Almost anything can work for you. That's the interesting thing. So much stuff to try and see how it works for oneself.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Do you use this shaver on other parts of the body as well? Ie Armpits and balls?


----------



## WildBoar

:bigeek:


:ignore:

:tooth:

:rofl:


:haha4:


:film:


----------



## heirkb

tk59 said:


> I have your problem. What's your shaving routine?



Get a Puma or a Filarmonica (like the one mainaman just posted). And always keep a goatee. That's what I did, lol. Although you might not want to let the goatee extend from the chin to the neck.

On a serious note, though, chins are a PITA to shave. I have no idea how people do it. Even the best edges I've felt from people who are really good at sharpening haven't been too nice to use on my chin (the three times I've shaved it in the past four years).

Edit: Just saw Oivind's post. I'm dying over here. O, I would not put one of these near my balls. I always make sure to wear nice thick pants in case I drop the razor while shaving my face :lol2:


----------



## oivind_dahle

Just asking.

Been reading about the shaving, but never heard of any doing armpits and balls 
This is a good article: http://www.shavemyface.com/downloads/The-Straight-Razor-Shave.pdf

So it seams my gillette still will see it use after all then


----------



## heirkb

I seem to remember reading that thing way back...it's not that hard to get into it. Razor or two, brush, soap, 1k, 4k, 8k, finisher (or something like that; e.g. Shapton GS 1k, Norton 4/8, Ozuku with meijiro and tomo naguras), and a leather strop. There are a good number of videos on shaving and sharpening now. Check out gssixgun on youtube for very loooong videos on how to sharpen razors, lol.


----------



## tk59

SRP: Thanks. I'll try that.
heirkb: I want to avoid doing with razors what I've done with kitchen knives but if a Puma/Filharmonica is what I need, I'll go hunting for one.
OD: TMI. If you do decide to shave your short n curlies with a straight, make sure you do it near a hospital, lol.


----------



## WildBoar

tk59 said:


> OD: TMI. If you do decide to shave your short n curlies with a straight, make sure you do it near a hospital, lol.


Or even better, make sure you video it. Will make a great episode for "YouTube Knuckleheads"


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

You don't need a Filarmonica oder a Puma. I had a NOS #14 8/8 Filarmonica and it was a great shaver, but nothing a well made, non-hyped blade couldn't do also.

That was my collection two years ago:




I had quite a few hyped names there, Filarmonica, Thiers Issard, Dorko, Wade & Butcher. But in the end only a Wester Bros 'Anchor Brand' and a Frederick Reynolds survived, because they outperformed all the big names.


----------



## mainaman

SeanRogerPierce said:


> You don't need a Filarmonica oder a Puma. I had a NOS #14 8/8 Filarmonica and it was a great shaver, but nothing a well made, non-hyped blade couldn't do also.


Pumas are hyped too, but yes there are cheaper razors that shave just as well.


----------



## DwarvenChef

The few W&B I have shave nice, but one thing to consider is that thes above mentioned razors have their own quirks. W&B are softer than Puma and will have a different feel. What I'm saying is that you can't treat them all the same and expect the exact same result. That is why you should try all the various razor regions out there and see what works best for your style of shaving. 

American and german based razors tend to have harder steel than the english razors, I'm not familier with the fillies so can't comment there. How they feel on the stone when honing, leather for stropping, and finally how they feel on your face. Things that alter this farther is finishing polish styles, Diamond, Cro2, coticule, Jnat, and so on. All have yet another layer of how they feel and react to the shaving experience. Personally I hate a diamond polish on any hard steel razor, to me it's to harsh/sharp feeling. While a coticule or Cro2 finish is much smoother feeling (to me) and Jnats just have to be tried to understand where they fall but that gets expensive and should only be taken on if you really want to get into shaving. Now I'm talking a JNat razor finishing hone in the 30k range, not something you see for kitchen knives that often. 

90% of the razors out there will hone up and shave well, the fun part is finding what combination of razor, hone, soap, and that ever present tweek of art that works best for you. Be it the Chevy 1 ton truck or the lambergini (sp) of the razor world. They all will get you there, how is in the combo's you choose.


----------



## mainaman

oivind_dahle said:


> Just asking.
> 
> Been reading about the shaving, but never heard of any doing armpits and balls
> This is a good article: http://www.shavemyface.com/downloads/The-Straight-Razor-Shave.pdf
> 
> So it seams my gillette still will see it use after all then


I have done arm pits with a straight it was a square point too. It was not hard, but definitely using a DE or cartridge is faster


----------



## heirkb

mainaman said:


> Pumas are hyped too, but yes there are cheaper razors that shave just as well.



Show me one 

I know it all varies, and lots of people like other razors as much as/more than their Pumas. For me, nothing has shaved better than a particular Puma I was lucky to get early on.


----------



## mainaman

heirkb said:


> Show me one
> 
> I know it all varies, and lots of people like other razors as much as/more than their Pumas. For me, nothing has shaved better than a particular Puma I was lucky to get early on.


Griffon takes superb edge, most American made razors shave pretty much the same as Puma or Fili. Don't get me wrong I like Puma and Filli, but there are others that shave just the same.


----------



## Chef Niloc

SeanRogerPierce said:


> You don't need a Filarmonica oder a Puma. I had a NOS #14 8/8 Filarmonica and it was a great shaver, but nothing a well made, non-hyped blade couldn't do also.
> 
> That was my collection two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had quite a few hyped names there, Filarmonica, Thiers Issard, Dorko, Wade & Butcher. But in the end only a Wester Bros 'Anchor Brand' and a Frederick Reynolds survived, because they outperformed all the big names.



Holly sweet Jesus! Ok I have to send the razors Butch just lent me right back and go back to my Gillette Fusion ASAP before I get myself into trouble. The last thing I need is to start collecting straight razors! To bad they are kind if fun and what a great way to get spoiled using a Butch special as your 1st straight.


----------



## WildBoar

Chef Niloc said:


> Holly sweet Jesus! Ok I have to send the razors Butch just lent me right back and go back to my Gillette Fusion ASAP before I get myself into trouble. The last thing I need is to start collecting straight razors! To bad they are kind if fun and what a great way to get spoiled using a Butch special as your 1st straight.


Oh, come on. You know you want to get Butch and Devin started on making you a half dozen each! Man, a few nice DT damascus straight razors sure would be sweet, wouldn't it? :devilburn:


----------



## maxim

Sins all showing they razors here i will share my latest here  

I got it from French Ebay.
I always wanted to try super old straight razors from 1700 or 1800.
On razor it say "Nizerolle" quick search on google showed that is a very small town in France.
I dont know exact date on this one but probably late 1700 or early 1800.

Instead of polish it up, i decided just to darken it with some Oxal acid to preserve that old look and protect it from rusting more.
For Scales i kept original design and made them from Bog Oak, ancient wood for ancient razor ) with brass spacer and pins.
I am very happy how it turned out !!

Before pics:







After:


----------



## heirkb

An old french wedge? Nice. How does it shave?


----------



## tk59

heirkb said:


> An old french wedge? Nice. How does it shave?


Yes, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## maxim

I will test it tomorrow !
Today i shaved with my Filarmonica  

BTW i think my Suredge is as good shaver as Filarmonica 

This one is restored by mainaman with walnut burl scales.


----------



## Burl Source

Not completely off topic, but almost.
When I was 18 (30+ years ago) I got robbed by a girl with a straight razor.
_a long and embarrassing story_
Now whenever I see one I remember that.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Burl Source said:


> Not completely off topic, but almost.
> When I was 18 (30+ years ago) I got robbed by a girl with a straight razor.
> _a long and embarrassing story_
> Now whenever I see one I remember that.



That's so hot! 
Was she good looking in a dangerous kind of way ?


----------



## jm2hill

Burl Source said:


> Not completely off topic, but almost.
> When I was 18 (30+ years ago) I got robbed by a girl with a straight razor.
> _a long and embarrassing story_
> Now whenever I see one I remember that.



is it rude to laugh a little?



Chef Niloc said:


> That's so hot!
> Was she good looking in a dangerous kind of way ?



is it rude to laugh a lot!

I'm trying to hard just to picture this whole story unfolding in my head!


----------



## Dave Martell

I just took such a wonderful shave that I simply had to share it. New flavor soap used tonight, actually it's not a soap - it's a cream and that's why I think I had such a great shave. DR Harris Marlborough - freaking incredible! :bliss:


Yeah I love my soaps but I'm thinking that there might be a whole world of creams that I've been missing out on. I'm afraid to go looking though.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Dave Martell said:


> I just took such a wonderful shave that I simply had to share it. New flavor soap used tonight, actually it's not a soap - it's a cream and that's why I think I had such a great shave. DR Harris Marlborough - freaking incredible! :bliss:
> 
> 
> Yeah I love my soaps but I'm thinking that there might be a whole world of creams that I've been missing out on. I'm afraid to go looking though.



This past year I pretty much only used creams myself. Just to burn them out to make way for some new pucks. I find creams work fine with some brushes but not always with all. Same with soaps, I have a Pure badger AoS brush that works wonders with hard pucks and ok with creams, while the Pure Badger Shavemac (srp08) has a hard time with harder soaps and does great with creams. Is it enough for the new user to notice? Probably not, just that it may take a bit longer to get that lather ready... 

Soaps can be adictive as well LOL.


----------



## maxim

I am big fan of creams too, recently i am using only my Taylor Shaving Cream (Avocado)


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Best cream for me so far, Castle Forbes Lavender and Lime. A bit pricey, but just a wonderful product.


----------



## Lefty

I've used two creams, recently. The Vulfix one impressed me with the lather, but I nicked myself a couple of times and it, of course was the cream, not the man wielding the razor.  The scent was ok, but nothing to write home about. The other cream underwhelmed in EVERY WAY!
I think the best lather and scent combo to date, for me is an amazing one I got with a wet brush, soaked Proraso and my mug. It went the full distance on a 4 pass shave!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

I've been a soap guy exclusively except for using Proraso for my head shaving recently. My favorite soap by far is MWF and my 2nd favorite is DRH's Marlborough (hence the reason why I tried this scent as a cream). I guess what has me surprised is how much easier/faster it is to get a really slick lather compared to my soaps. Don't get me wrong, I can get the soaps to work great but it's a lot more work. Sure I shouldn't exclaim that creams are better from trying a measly two types but with all the soap experience I have something to base this on. I'm still fighting the urge to go shopping for more.


----------



## Lefty

I've decided we're all addicts of one form or another. I'm managing to stay away from dropping too much cash on the soaps and brushes and....
I actually see my newest obsession blossoming and it's making me wonder if any dudes in Hawai'i are interested in a trade.


----------



## Dave Martell

I could go nuts on brushes so I decided to play with re-knotting vintage ones and that has been great for me. It's a lot cheaper and satisfies my urges.


----------



## Lefty

Until you don't pay attention and manage to not notice a wobble in your chuck! Stupid stupidity...frickin' dumb piece of....


----------



## CalleNAK

You guys are great. Bad enough you've fed my knife addiction, now I've got two straights with no end to this obsession with sharp objects in sight. Got 4 or 5 shaves in so far, but this morning was my first without cutting myself. :happymug:


----------



## Dave Martell

CalleNAK said:


> You guys are great. Bad enough you've fed my knife addiction, now I've got two straights with no end to this obsession with sharp objects in sight. Got 4 or 5 shaves in so far, but this morning was my first without cutting myself. :happymug:



:2thumbsup:


----------



## DwarvenChef

I only have 3 brushes and don't seem to need anymore, but I do have 2 vintage boar brushes salvaged from my moms old gear... ya I raised an eyebrow when I found them as well... These may have been my fathers but my mom has no clue. One day I will re knot them for my "Family Set", 2 razors a coticule and 2 brushes.... Fine set for me 

I have yet to try any of the commercial shave soaps, I got hooked early on with handmade soaps and creams and have enough to last me a few years, now if I can just quit buying them when I come across them...


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave Martell said:


> I've been a soap guy exclusively except for using Proraso for my head shaving recently. My favorite soap by far is MWF and my 2nd favorite is DRH's Marlborough (hence the reason why I tried this scent as a cream). I guess what has me surprised is how much easier/faster it is to get a really slick lather compared to my soaps. Don't get me wrong, I can get the soaps to work great but it's a lot more work. Sure I shouldn't exclaim that creams are better from trying a measly two types but with all the soap experience I have something to base this on. I'm still fighting the urge to go shopping for more.



You straght razor your head???? You got big balls... Ummmm should I ask...Aggagg what the hell you take a straght razor to them?


----------



## Dave Martell

Chef Niloc said:


> You straght razor your head???? You got big balls... Ummmm should I ask...Aggagg what the hell you take a straght razor to them?




Robin shaves my hard to reach areas....like my head


----------



## Burl Source

Chef Niloc said:


> That's so hot!
> Was she good looking in a dangerous kind of way ?



Yes she was good looking.
That was why I got in her car with her.
Holding a razor next to my face she politely asked for my wallet.


----------



## CalleNAK

Way better story then getting into her car and finding out it's a guy. If I'm ever mugged I hope it's by a hot femme fatale.


----------



## Mike Davis

I recently started shaving my head.....I had thought to try a straight...but...I have had enough stitches in my head already lol. I am looking to pick up a few straights, have a deal in process with Butch right now, but this is a great read for me. And if i ever get mugged....male or female....I am stabbin someone


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Got my second Wester Bros. Anchor Brand today. Really nice condition, better than I anticipated from the ebay photo.


----------



## Tim Zowada

Hello. I just found out about this thread from Mike.

I don't spend much time on the forums. There is just too much work to do. But, if anyone has questions about razors, or shaving, don't hesitate to PM me.

A great shaving reference is here: http://www.shavemyface.com/downloads/The-Straight-Razor-Shave.pdf I do a few things differently than Chris. But, his article is a great place to start.

I am no longer affiliated with Classic Shaving. They were great to work with. It was just time to move on. I am now taking orders directly.

I hope this helps,

Tim Z.


----------

